# Seen this yet?



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

CobraKiller02 said:


> http://3rdcoastsharks.com/bb/index.php?topic=2.0 We have a nice group of people showing up for this from other forums. Figured i would post it up on here. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


I'm just making sure everyone saw this post.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Yo, Oscar. 
Yes, I saw that last week and it sounds like a fun tournament. No high dollar entry fees and easy driving. Might run into you down there.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

What are the dates?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I plan to be there and fish for Bull Reds. And to see how you guys with the big Shark rigs handle the sharks and tail them. And one of the main reason to meet some people and place names to faces.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

If you want to see fish caught, don't get too close to me. Hi Hi


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

It starts at 6 a.m. on Saturday Nov. 23rd after you sign up on 
Bryan Beach and the weigh-in time is 1:00 p.m. on Sunday, November 24th at the same place.

LOL! - TC


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Is there a phone number for some one running this thing. I like the idea of photo and release. I may go fish it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

PM *CobraKiller02. *
I will let him know that there are QUESTIONS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I think I hear some puckering and assume thoughts of not fishing this tournament due to the weather are increasing!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

My Daddy always told me that the rain don't bother the fish, only the fishermen, because the fish were already wet. I never let rain stop me from going fishing, but lightning is another story.


----------



## CobraKiller02 (May 6, 2006)

Iam the one putting it on. The main reason for the event is just to meet some new faces and have some fun. Even with the bad weather we will still be there. If you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I went to the doctor Tuesday with the crude and the meds aren't helping yet. So, if thing don't get better, I will be at the house.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

This event has been *POSTPONED!*


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This event has been *POSTPONED!*


to when? I would like to fish it but i will be in Louisiana this weekend.


----------



## CobraKiller02 (May 6, 2006)

Havnt decided on a date yet


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Good call on postponing. It was miserable at the coast today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

The fish were still there!


----------

